# [Warnung] Allgemeines Datenregister ADR (Wirecard Bank Kto)



## Hippo (16 November 2010)

Gefunden beim Nachbarn antispam.de
Posting von Nebelwolf



> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


weiter hier >> [Warnung] Allgemeines Datenregister ADR (Wirecard Bank Kto)


----------



## Aka-Aka (16 November 2010)

*AW: [Warnung] Allgemeines Datenregister ADR (Wirecard Bank Kto)*

[ir]Wirecard Bank? Wo habe ich diesen Namen denn schon 'mal gehört?[/ir]


----------

